# Some pics of "where we ride" in South Africa Part 1 - Heia Safari Ranch



## Bonus (20 Jul 2015)

Just a few pics so you guys can see the sort of terrible places we have to put up with when we want to ride . . . .


----------



## Bonus (20 Jul 2015)




----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Jul 2015)

Wow that is pretty awesome.

Make sure you put some of your rides in the Your ride today thread just to keep us envious.


----------



## Milkfloat (20 Jul 2015)

I have been there too, but sadly not on a bicycle, I was there for some meetings. It was great to see, but strangely odd to go around the corner to 'Carnivore Restaurant' around the corner to eat examples of the animals I had just been admiring (good food though).

I am jealous of where you live.


----------



## Keith Oates (20 Jul 2015)

I agree with Hill Wimp, they are very good and interesting photos and keeping us updated (if you have the time) on even more would be yet another interesting thread or posting for CC.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonus (20 Jul 2015)

Milkfloat said:


> I have been there too, but sadly not on a bicycle, I was there for some meetings. It was great to see, but strangely odd to go around the corner to 'Carnivore Restaurant' around the corner to eat examples of the animals I had just been admiring (good food though).
> 
> I am jealous of where you live.



You must have gone to "Carnivores". I've never been there but I know where it is. Probably 5km from Heia.


----------



## Spike on a bike (20 Jul 2015)

My cousin was saying she was chased on her mtb by hippos or rhinos 
She live in SA too 
Maybe you've even heard of her and her husband ?


----------



## Bonus (20 Jul 2015)

Where about are they?


----------



## Spike on a bike (20 Jul 2015)

Johannesburg too I think they're know as Mr & Mrs Tread ?


----------



## Milkfloat (20 Jul 2015)

Bonus said:


> You must have gone to "Carnivores". I've never been there but I know where it is. Probably 5km from Heia.



Thats the place - meat on a sword, all you can eat. Zebra, Kudo, Crocodile etc. It is where I developed a taste for filet steak wrapped in bacon. I don't think I had a poo for 3 days afterwards


----------



## ScotiaLass (20 Jul 2015)

Wow. I don't think I'd get much riding done


----------



## Bonus (20 Jul 2015)

I would guess it was a hippo rather than a rhino.

We don't have any rhino roaming around loose (they'd have been poached by now if there we) but we do have hippos that migrate down the rivers from Limpopo and they usually wind up in a local dam or similar and can get very cross if you get between them and the water.

Apparently they are fast, even on land. Hippos kill more people in Africa than any other animal (unless you include humans. We win hands down)

I don't recognize their name, but they might frequent one of the SA cycling forums?


----------



## Spike on a bike (21 Jul 2015)

Yeah I'm sure she said hippos actually can't find the message or post now 
Unless I dreamt it 

They both work for Tread mtb magazine in SA I think it's South Africa's only home produce mtb magazine ?

Looks an amazing place to ride and visit


----------



## Bonus (21 Jul 2015)

Ok - it's a popular mag here.

I'll post pics of some other places soon.


----------



## Spike on a bike (21 Jul 2015)

Not too many pics mate I'm jealous enough now 
Mind you the sun is shining here today and a big cat just walked thru my garden

Poss time for a quick ride before work


----------



## Spike on a bike (21 Jul 2015)

Quick update mate spoke to my cousin and apparently they own Tread Magazine


----------



## Aunty Tyke (4 Aug 2015)

Bonus said:


> View attachment 96919
> View attachment 96920
> View attachment 96917
> View attachment 96918


Totally stunning!


----------



## Motozulu (7 Aug 2015)

I think it looks a crap place to ride.














Not really - brilliant pics, bet you've got some proper good mountains to play with too! 
I once saw a grass snake up the Chase and some really nasty looking nettles - do they count?


----------

